# An Alligator got our baby.... :(



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

:bawling: This is only my second post here at this website.....
I posted something about puppy dandruff a few weeks ago and got some good advice.... 

But...

Last Saturday, Feb, 10, 2007, even though she was on a leash, our sweet Pilot (3.5 months) was killed by an alligator. We had just gotten her for Christmas for my daughter who is 10, so our time with her was way too short. We have lived in this house for five years - it is on a canal. I have lived in S. FL all my life and have never known anyone who lost a dog to a gator, although you hear about it every once in a while on the news.

Although alligators are common around here, I rarely see an alligator
in the area directly near the houses in our neighborhood, so to me, I have never viewed them as the real threat that they are. They always just keep to themselves, or so I thought.

Big mistake.

It was an incredible shock and very painful for our family. It happened
very quickly, and hopefully Pilot did not experience too much pain. I can
hardly think about it. Thankfully, my daughter did not witness it. 

We have contacted the FL Fish and Wildlife people and they have someone who will remove the gator within the next two weeks. Two weeks because since it has now had a meal (ouch...) it will stay at the bottom and be harder to find plus a cold front is coming - another reason they will stay at the
bottom.
They told us that this gator had to be atleast 8 feet long, at a minimum.
A gator the size to get a dog the size of Pilot (about 30 lbs) is capable
of getting a child of 50 lbs too. There are children everywhere around
where we live. They emphasized "minimum" and said that it could be 10-12
feet - and that an adult could also have been attacked too. It is mating
season right now so they are particularly aggressive. They even told us to
stay OUT of our back yard as the gator could come back to the same place to
find its next meal. (another ouch..). No telling how many times we have
been close to danger.

Here is a link about gator trapping, and this is the guy who has been
tasked with removing the alligator(s)... he has assured me that the gator
will be removed.
NATURE. The Reptiles: Alligators and Crocodiles. Gator Trapping | PBS

The only good thing about this is that now we know it is there, and it will
be removed, and perhaps this will save a child or an adult. Not much
consolation to my little girl - she is too hurt to really think that through--- 

But I sure get that.... it could have been her because we walked Pilot
near the canal ALL the time. 

When this happened, I had just walked her back there, and then placed her on a longer lead leash while I was working in the yard just about 20 feet away. She was sniffing around and managed to get through the hedge and had about 4 feet of leash left and the gator had to come out of the water and come up a 6 foot bank to get her. I heard an awful yelp (I will never forget that sound - I can't get it out of my head..) and I got to her just in time to see a little blonde blob disappearing into the water, and then what I think was the alligator's tail. Then nothing. Not a sound. Not even a bubble. It was awful.

I have been getting estimates for fences - we just have not had it started yet. We will get one soon. Pilot was never outside without being on a leash.

It is all really bad timing and I should have thought this through a little better, I guess, but I hadn't anticipated the alligator being there. I know - it is not my fault... I guess I just don't want anyone else to ever have to go
through this.

On Sunday, (the very next day...) we were fortunate to find a wonderful breeder, and put down a deposit on a new golden retriever puppy who is 4.5 weeks old. We are going to visit her as much as we can between now and
when we can bring her home, which will be in early March.

As a mom, I think this is the hardest thing I have ever seen one of my kids
go through, plus I miss Pilot beyond belief. I hadn't expected to get so attached. I went into this with a little bit of a nagging doubt... that she would probably just be another big responsibility for ME....and puppies are just hard work....and I already have enough to do..... but it didn't turn out that way. I fell in love immediately. I loved every minute with her. What an incredible source of joy she was. I have always had pets and have loved and lost them, but this puppy was just particularly special.

Last night my daughter and I created this memory page for Pilot. She did not want to put any details about the alligator there. 
If you would like to view it and sign the guest book, it is there for you to do so. It is a great website and is full of resources for people who have lost their
pets. There is a beautiful poem there called "The Rainbow Bridge". If you
have ever lost a pet, you might want to read it.

It has a link to another website for dealing with grief over people too,
which appears to be wonderful too.
Pilot's page is here:
Pilot's Rainbow Residency at RainbowsBridge.com

The main homepage is here: Rainbows Bridge Home Page

Thanks for all of your support and thoughts.

I will be back when we get our new baby..... I am sure I will need advice from my fellow golden lovers.

Julie


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

I am so sorry that happened to your little golden baby. It must be so traumatic for you, I just don't know what else to say. I am so sorry.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't imagine--we live in 'gator' country also--I always worry when I take my girl to the bayou--

For the time being an electric fence might help--they are fairly cheap at the pet store

So sorry


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, I don't know where the words come from to respond to this. I'm so sorry that this happened...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I am so sorry this has happen to you..... I cant even begin to feel the pain you are going through......Know that we are here for you and your family......


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss - what a tragedy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I cannot even imagine what you are going through.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dear god I am so so sorry!!! What a horrible tragedy. Thinking of you...

PS I know the fear being a Florida native


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry for your loss :0( 

Take care and my prayers are with you.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Oh my goodness...I am so sorry. I feel so bad for you and your family. But I really do believe that things come in and out of our lives for a reason. Think that maybe Pilot came into your life to save your child or another person.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. But as you said this may have saved a child's life or even an adults. That means she didn't die for no reason. Everything happens for a reason and one day your daughter will look back and remember the puppy she loved and realize how her loss may have saved someone's life.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

What a horrible, horrible story. I consider myself a writer and yet can't begin to express my feelings to you here. Your story brought me to tears. Your little girl is so beautiful and Pilot was adorable. Please know that we are all thinking of you and your family and are looking forward to the arrival of your new pup.

Helaine


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't even know what to say......I'm so sorry you have to go through this....


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your pain and the suddeness of it all must be unbearable. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours may the good memories remain forever bright.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry about the loss of yr puppy.
I also live,next to a canal,that has a small alligator about 4 or 5ft long.
I've seen him sunbathing,there,many times but they won't do any thing about it cos no animals or humans have ever been hurt.


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear this........ STAY STRONG for your daughters sake. Prayers for your family.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG. I am sorry sorry. All I can think about is hearing him yelp. I don't know what else to say except I'm sorry.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very,very sorry that this terrible thing happened to your precious Pilot,
............it must be so devastating for you and your family.
Good luck with your new puppy, 
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so very sorry about Pilot-he was adorable. Know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and that Pilot is waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. You and you family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am sitting here in utter shock with tears welling in my eyes! I am so sorry that this happened to Pilot and your family. Cyber hugs and sweet golden kisses from Bailey.


----------



## ben's mom (Feb 2, 2007)

Am very very sorry for you and your family. What a very hard time this must be for you all, especially your sweet girl. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. This is just horrible.


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of Pilot. My prayers & condolences to you, and your family. The photo of your daughter & Pilot is beautiful... They look like a beautiful team. I hope your new bundle of gold brings you just as much happiness as Pilot. Please keep us posted...
Kindell & hugs from Maple


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

What a horrific story. I'm so sorry for your loss - Pilot was a special soul. Thank you for sharing the picture, she was adorable. 

Please know that we're here for you, any time you need support. 

Sue


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't find words to express how bad I feel for you right now. Cherish the memories you have.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm so, so sorry.  I'm glad you're going to get another puppy; I know you'll never forget Pilot, but I'm sure it will help you heal. Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*How terrifying*

I feel so sorry for you! I watched the show on Animal Planet where Fish and Game was relocating the alligator and it made me shudder. A homeless guy was trying to protect the Alligator, good grief! My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your family's loss...what a terrible tragedy. Our thoughts are with you...

Nichole, Denali and Gretzky


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss, and unfortunately I don't think I can fathom the pain you and your family are going through.

In our city, the outskirt suburbs face a threat from coyotes travelling in packs. They mostly leave humans alone but on occasion have tried to attack small dogs and children. During the evenings, if our house windows are open, you can hear them howl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a horrible experinece for you. Tears flowed as I thought of that dear sweet puppy. And perhaps in the scheme of things her life was given to save a child, perhaps even your daughter.

I know a new golden with enlarge your heart and you will love it as much as you love pilot--and your love for Pilot will never go away. A new puppy does not replace her, you can never replace a lobed one be it a human or a dog. you just add them to your list of loves, but never subratct a single one from that list.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I am SO sorry to hear of your tragedy. I can't even imagine losing a puppy in such a fashion. Pilot looked like a very special little girl and I'm sure you'll think of her many times in the future. Good luck with your new puppy when you get her. Thank God that gator will be gone by then.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry and sad to read about the loss of your golden retriever.
Our prayers and thoughts are with your family.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. I don't have the words to tell you!


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Dear God, what a tragedy for you and your family, my heart hurts for you all ... words are inadequate.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone for their expressions of sympathy. It means a lot. Every Golden Retriever owner I have met has been a loving person. It is sure evident here at this site. I will visit often. And I will let you know when the gator is captured and when we bring our new baby home. We are going to visit her on Monday. We bought two alligator shaped chew toys for her to play with when she comes home. I will be looking for them in particular from this point forward. Not much consolation, but a little, anyway.... I will get much satisfaction out of seeing the new baby gnawing away on them...
The fence will be installed within 3 to 4 weeks. Permits take a while - I found that out today.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Just a idea here from a simple mind. After the gator is killed, request the skin.
Boots, Daypack-books, leash & collar etc.
When I was kid we had a great wirehair terrier, super smart dog! My dad came home one night with him as a young pup. By brother was walking on a trail on out land near our house with Butch. Butch stopped in front of my brother and starting barking, then he and my dad heard the the rattle of the coiled snake
just a few feet from my brother. Butch stayed between my brother and the snake, barking, and charged the ugly **** thing. Killing it, but not before getting hit a number times. Our Vet stayed with him for two days, the problem was one of the hits was in his mouth. He died on the 3rd day. My dad & grandfather skinned the rattlesnake (It was a huge timber.) They placed the skin of a board, and the rattle (08) it still hangs on our wall. We call it Butches trophy!
Once again we are very sorry to hear of your golden loss!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, your story is so tragic, my heart is aching for you and your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Good idea*

THAT is a great idea! I wonder if it (getting the skin) is legal here. I thought about getting my pistol out (or my son's shotgun...) and hunting it down myself and was even pondering how far bullets travel in water.....I was SO ANGRY....
That is not really a sane thing to do, but I WAS thinking about it.... just an irrational reaction... I am not going to do that..... But then I found out that it is illegal to kill them.. you can even be arrested and fined $500 for feeding them.... and even during gator hunting season you have to have a permit and it is very expensive, and it is probably not legal right here where I live to discharge a firearm.... unless of course I am defending myself... hmmmm....
Nope, I won't do it...
I work at a facility where I have to maintain an FBI security clearance, and I would lose that standing if I was arrested for ANYTHING... so it is too much to risk. The trapper said he will contact me as soon as he gets the gator. I'll ask him if getting or purchasing the skin is a possiblilty. Although the thought of it makes me quite queasy.... I don't know if I want it around me. I''ll have to think it over... But thanks. I appreciate the suggestion, and understand the emotions behind it. 










kra said:


> Just a idea here from a simple mind. After the gator is killed, request the skin.
> Boots, Daypack-books, leash & collar etc.
> When I was kid we had a great wirehair terrier, super smart dog! My dad came home one night with him as a young pup. By brother was walking on a trail on out land near our house with Butch. Butch stopped in front of my brother and starting barking, then he and my dad heard the the rattle of the coiled snake
> just a few feet from my brother. Butch stayed between my brother and the snake, barking, and charged the ugly **** thing. Killing it, but not before getting hit a number times. Our Vet stayed with him for two days, the problem was one of the hits was in his mouth. He died on the 3rd day. My dad & grandfather skinned the rattlesnake (It was a huge timber.) They placed the skin of a board, and the rattle (08) it still hangs on our wall. We call it Butches trophy!
> Once again we are very sorry to hear of your golden loss!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Gracie is here!*

I just would like to thank everyone for reaching out to us during a very sad time. I would also like to let you all know that we got our new baby on Feb 25. She is 8 weeks now and we are just loving her to pieces! My daughter wanted to name her Pilot too, and we started out that way, but since we still talk about Pilot so much, and still miss her, we decided that we needed to pick a new name, and finally decided on "Gracie". It just fits her. She is very sweet and her presence sure fills up some of that big hole in our hearts that losing Pilot left. 
They have captured one 8-9 foot gator in the canal and are still after another one that is even larger. The fence is going up soon.... 
So things are looking up for us and we have this new baby to love.
We are getting every single kind of alligator chew toy that we can find!
Thanks again!
This forum is one of my favorite places!
Julie
Homestead, FL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, I am so so sorry.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So happy for you.Athough Pilot will never be forgotten,gracie will certainly feel the hole and with a good fence,you will feel,a lot better.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the tragic loss of your precious Pilot. It reminds us all of the natural dangers in this world & I'm sure you've helped others by sharing your loss with us.

I wish you every bit as much love & many years of joy with your new pup.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Awww...that is so nice to hear! 
Gracie is such a cutie. and I think its awsome that you are getting all the alligator chew toys.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Gracie is adorable! I am sorry, too, for the loss of Pilot.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry about what happened to Pilot and the ordeal your family has had to go through. I cannot imagine what you are all going through, but I hope the new puppy will help the healing process. I am sure you will always have a place in your heart for Pilot.


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

what a cute little pup! sorry for your loss of Pilot....there was A story on the news about a man walking his dog and an alligator grabbed it and tryed to pull it under and the man jump ed in the water and saved his pup pretty heroic! and again I'm so sorry for your loss I don't know what I would do if I lost one of my dogs!


----------



## Willow (Jan 2, 2007)

The story of your poor Pilot brought tears to my eyes and made my heart ache for you and for your daughter. I will be thinking about Pilot and remebering your story. I think it will make us all hug our own goldens a little tighter. I was so happy to read today that you have finally had new joy spread into your home. Your little Gracie is adorable. All my best to you and your family.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Gracie is adorable. Thanks for updating us, and posting the pics... I was wondering how you and your family were doing. Give Gracie hugs for me!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG What a terrible thing to have to go through. I hope Gracie brings you some much needed happy times.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I've tried to answer this post 3 times and just stop, not knowing what to say...........other than know that prayers are being sent your familys way.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh... I am soo soo sorry for you loss. But I am glad for you and your family that you are starting to heal. Gracie is just beautiful... I love the golden tips!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Gracie is a beautiful pup. I'm sure she will help heal your heart.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear what happened to poor Pilot, such a tragedy. 
It sounds like Gracie has come at a good time to help heal your hearts. She is certainly an adorable puppy! Please post some more pictures of her as she grows.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Pilot--but am happy that little Gracie has found her home with you. She'll be a great encouragement to you and your family, I'm sure. She's just gorgeous!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Horrible beyond belief. Someone told me a similar story some years back and I was so astounded that an alligator would come up out of the water to grab a dog......
Nothing any of us says can say can help you, I know, but please know that we care.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

omg. I'm sitting here crying and thinking about you and your family. thats a horrible story and a horrible thing to have to witness. I'm happy to hear you have gracie now. please know you are in our thoughts and prayers daily.

Debbie & mason


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can not even begin to imagine the nightmare you experienced. I am so very sorry.

Gracie is adorable and I am sure she will help you cope with losing Pilot. I hope you all stay very safe from now on.


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Pilot, I just can't imagine going through something so traumatic & awful. I'm very happy for you & your family that you're starting your healing process with Gracie, though you'll never forget about Pilot. I hope this awful experience will somehow prevent this from happening to anyone else. Maybe Pilot was sent to you to save a child from that alligator. I'm so sorry you had to go through this loss. My heart goes out to you & your family.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Your little one is adorable! I was thinking of all of you and am so happy for this new addition to your family.

Helaine


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh My I just read this. I am so so sorry for your loss of Pilot. Oh it must have been awfull words can not express how you must feel now Im so sorry for you all. Oh Im afraid I could not live there. I always think of the sharks down on the coasts where they have all the house's backing onto the canals.

My prayers & thoughts are with you all


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the up-date and congrats on the new puppy.......

Pics Pics


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy. Sure is adorable


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*such a shame*

 I was so upset after reading your first post that I couldn't respond, other than to offer prayers for you and your family.

I am so happy that Gracie has come into your lives. Certainly one pup cannot replace a lost one, but she will help the healing process continue.

Hugs~
Kim


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am just reading the first half of your story now and I would like to add my condolences to all of the others. I'm very sorry that such a thing happened to your adorable puppy Pilot and that your daughter had to have such a thing happen to her beloved pup.

Gracie is beautiful too, I wish you all the best and can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, I am so happy to hear that Gracie has arrived!!! You (and we) will never forget Pilot, but Gracie will bring back the Golden love and laughter to your home. Thank you so much for letting us know andposting the pictures.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG!! I am so sorry for what you and your daughter and family had to go through losing Pilot the way you did. I cant imagine witnessing that or hearing the sounds. My prayers are with you and your family.
I see that Gracie has found her way to your home now and she is just precious. Thank you for sharing her photos and keep them coming. The pain of losing Pilot will never go away but it does get easier and you will never forget her. I am glad you have Gracie to help fill the void. Cant wait to watch Gracie grow up in front of us. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Pilotsmom, I can't even begin to say that I understand how you feel because I've never personally had something so instantly traumatic happen before my eyes. You have my deepest, most heartfelt sympathies for your loss, and I hope that something good, perhaps the saving of some child's, or even some adult's life, will come from removing this gator from your midst. Best wishes for you and yours, and for Gracie, too!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

When I read this the first time I had a very hard time responding. I'm so sorry for the loss of Pilot. Glad to hear you have Gracie, she's beautiful.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

DogMomAbby said:


> I hope this awful experience will somehow prevent this from happening to anyone else. Maybe Pilot was sent to you to save a child from that alligator.


Hi. I just joined this board today and read your tragic story of Pilot. I agree with the above post and would like to believe that Pilot gave her life to save a child. You will most surely see her in Heaven. 

I simply cannot imagine the pain your family and daughter must have gone through. Such a tragic, freakish thing.  

Gracie is stunning and I look forward to seeing her grow up on here. Your little girl is very lucky that you have found such a wonderful breed for her to grow up with. I hope that you all can now think of Pilot and smile from the good memories of her short time with you. 

God Bless


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

My stomach is all twisted up just thinking about it. I cannot even begin to imagine. I really am so sorry for your poor sweet little puppy. So sad.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Just saw the pix of Gracie! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

It's taken me days to respond to this post....I've spent many vacations near Homestead at a house on a canal...and spent many biking trips down Alligator Alley when my kids were little....the gators are everywhere. 
I can't imagine the depth of your hurt and anger when this happened to your fur baby.....I'd have probably gone after it.
Take care, enjoy Gracie(she's gorgeous), and hope that Pilot is on Gator-Watch from the Bridge.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I am so sorry about Pilot... I just... I am speechless, take care. Know that my best wishes are with you...


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry!! Is you avater Pilot? He is so pretty!!


----------



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

my heart aches for you....like many have replied there are no words to express how i feel for you and it has been haunting me for days after i read it. we don't have alligators up here but i fear for my Diago all the time...I am so happy you have Gracie and Pilot is now her guardian angel


----------

